# [Finnish NR] 41.97 4x4 Average (w/ 37.56 Single) - Kim Jokinen



## Username (Dec 13, 2014)

That last solve though....I was shaking so much

Also wtf my cross edges are horrible (I expected them to be really bad, just not THIS bad)


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 13, 2014)

Wut? This was NR?! Didn't even realize that 
Gj


----------



## Username (Dec 13, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Wut? This was NR?! Didn't even realize that
> Gj



Thanks!

I didn't realize it was NR either until someone told me about an hour later


----------

